# Russia to build 6 new nuclear subs with cruise missiles (SSGNs?)



## CougarKing (28 Mar 2009)

I hope I got the proper term right when it comes to the title; if they have cruise missiles as opposed to SLBMs, the subs are classified as SSGNs? (G for guided missiles?)


http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/03/28/russian.subs/index.html


> *Russia to build 6 nuclear subs with cruise missiles*
> 
> MOSCOW, Russia (CNN) -- Russia will build at least six nuclear-powered submarines with long-range cruise missiles for its navy, a source in the Russian Defense Ministry told the Itar-Tass news agency.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Dictat (28 Mar 2009)

Yes, you are right. :nod:


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Mar 2009)

The chances are slim and none that the Russians can build a new nuclear sub from the ground up by 2011, it will take at least 7 years to build a sub from scratch. Now if the plan is to retrofit existing subs to launch this new missile then maybe 2011 MIGHT be doable. I wonder how many of these new cruise missiles can built in a year ?


----------



## CougarKing (15 Jun 2010)

Update: the 1st of the class is launched.

link



> *Medvedev attends launch of Severodvinsk submarine *
> Tag cloud: submarine, Military news, Severodvinsk submarine, Russia, News
> Jun 15, 2010 17:03 Moscow Time
> 
> ...





> link
> 
> *
> New Generation Submarine for the Russian Fleet*
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (20 Jun 2010)

The Russian term for this type of submarine is  Atomnaya Podvodnaya Lodka Raketnaya Krylataya, usually shortened to the acronym PLARK


----------



## CougarKing (20 Jun 2010)

*Severodvinsk nuclear attack submarine*






_K-329 Severodvinsk - 4th-generation Project 885 Yasen/Graney class nuclear sub is designed to launch a variety of long-range cruise missiles_


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Jun 2010)

> "These supersonic, highly maneuvering missiles are designed for strikes on aircraft carriers of the enemy if the latter poses a direct threat to Russia's security,"



Sounds pretty a lot like old Cold War talk to me.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty a lot like old Cold War talk to me.



Are you saying that the cold war is over ?

Thats news to me............ :-\


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Are you saying that the cold war is over ?
> 
> Thats news to me............ :-\



You have a good point... A lot of people thought that when the Wall came down and the Soviet Empire collapsed we would have a big peace dividend. Unfortunately, the Russians never saw that memo and have continued on viewing the West as a threat and are trying to re-establish themselves in parts of their former empire. Expect the neo-Cold War rhetoric to increase in the next few years as the Russians try to re-establish themselves in their former glory.


----------

